# Great West Models



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know if Great West Models is still in business ? Both Walters and Hobbylinc show all there items as “Out Of Stock”. It’s been that way for at least 2 years.

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Tom

Their website is still up and running, so maybe they are still in business. I didn't see anything that said otherwise when I went there.

http://www.greatwestmodels.com/


----------

